# citizen = "racest" (for gooseguy10)



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not know about you. I am a citizen of the US and ND my english teacher (Italian) is a temp resident. To put me on the same line as him is unfair to every American who fought and or died for this nation.

26th amendment
Section 1. The right of* citizens of the United States*, who are eighteen years of age or older, to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of age. Section 2. The Congress shall have the power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.[1]

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08 ... -language/

Government workers in the city of Seattle have been advised that the terms "citizen" and "brown bag" are potentially offensive and may no longer be used in official documents and discussions.

KOMO-TV reports that the city's Office of Civil Rights instructed city workers in a recent internal memo to avoid using the words because some may find them offensive.

"Luckily, we've got options," Elliott Bronstein of the Office for Civil Rights wrote in the memo obtained by the station. "For 'citizens,' how about 'residents?'"

In an interview with Seattle's KIRO Radio, Bronstein said the term "brown bag" has been used historically as a way to judge skin color.

"For a lot of particularly African-American community members, the phrase brown bag does bring up associations with the past when a brown bag was actually used, I understand, to determine if people's skin color was light enough to allow admission to an event or to come into a party that was being held in a private home," Bronstein said.

According to the memo, city employees should use the terms "lunch-and-learn" or "sack lunch" instead of "brown bag."

Bronstein told KIRO Radio the word "citizen" should be avoided because many people who live in Seattle are residents, not citizens.

"They are legal residents of the United States and they are residents of Seattle. They pay taxes and if we use a term like citizens in common use, then it doesn't include a lot of folks," Bronstein said.

Seattle, however, isn't the only city with an eye on potentially disruptive words.

The New York Post reported in March 2012 that the city's Department of Education avoids references to words like "dinosaurs," "birthdays," "Halloween" and dozens of other topics on city-issued tests because they could evoke "unpleasant emotions" among the students.

Dinosaurs, for example, conjures the topic of evolution, which could rile fundamentalists and birthdays are not celebrated by Jehovah's Witnesses. Halloween, meanwhile, suggests an affiliation to Paganism.

Officials said such exclusions are normal procedure, insisting it's not censorship.

"This is standard language that has been used by test publishers for many years and allows our students to complete practice exams without distraction," a Department of Education spokeswoman told the newspaper last year.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08 ... z2aoo5DytM


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Something for you to do this weekend.

1. Spell check the title of your post
2. Look up basic punctuation and sentence structure rules in your english textbook. 
3. With number two fresh in your mind, review your first paragraph (bring a red crayon)
4. Then re-read your section about how you are better than your english teacher
5. Finally, look up the definition of irony

Also, for some extra credit, feel free to look at the 14th amendment of the US Constitution


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What you talkin' bout Willis (gooseguy)?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess to liberals what you say isn't as important as how you say it. That and political correctness have poisoned our society. When you can't attack the thought you nit pick. If you have noticed over the past ten years guys like Militant Tiger and Ryan etc always went for the spelling if they couldn't dispute the thought. I guess everyone has something they get off on. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a case where PC is starting to go too far.....

You cant call someone a citizen of a city? You can't say I am brown bagging it today for lunch??

Here is one.....in real estate there is a push so you can't use the words in advertising a "Master Suite". You know the big bedroom with attached private bath. Yep you can't call it "Master" because people are saying it has a correlation to slavery. This world is going too far with this crap.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 don't your nails need trimming and painting or something? :rollin:

The above was just an example to see if you enjoy a smart a$$. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Glad I don't have to worry about being PC at either job.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

re. smart ***. I had my nails done on Wednesday but need to go to the spa to get centered again after a long week of doing nothing while collecting my government check.

As far as nothing to say, so pick on how it is said. I agree with you guys on this one. While I firmly believe that discrimination/harassment has no place anywhere (esp. the work place), I think PC stuff has gone too far. Plainsmen mentioned years ago about how people just like to rage about being "offended" for the sake of being a victim even for minor things. Everyone needs to use their brain more when deciding how to treat other people and grow some thicker skin....but again, that does not mean harassment/discrimination is okay. I don't know that I have ever felt offended over anything! I am being serious.

Finally, if you want a message to be taken even semi seriously, then how you present it matters!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> While I firmly believe that discrimination/harassment has no place anywhere (esp. the work place), I think PC stuff has gone too far.


I agree with you completely. Well, maybe not completely. I reserve the right to harass jerks no matter the color of their skin, sex, sexual orientation, nationality etc. Condescending, nose in the air, holier than thou sort just deserve some static.



> Finally, if you want a message to be taken even semi seriously, then how you present it matters!


I would agree again most of the time. However, it's our loss if someone has outstanding ideas but we ignore them and don't take them serious because they spell poorly. We each have different gifts. Among some older people (they would be 120 if they were still alive today) who never finished school there were some very good thinkers. I often wonder how many super intelligent people out there are never known by the world. We all know Einstein, but a smarter person perhaps existed at that same time, living in a mud hut somewhere on the planet, who never went to school, was never exposed to education, and the world never knew him.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

It may be our loss but its the truth. Let's say we meet at the local watering hole for the first time to discuss politics. Like it or not, we would form an instant opinion of each other based on how we dress, how we look, age, how we carry ourselves, body language, manners, etc. The way we speak to each other would also be part of the judging factor. Finally, the content of what we say would be judged. We do this procedure over and over, hundreds of times a day without even knowing it.

Now have the same conversation on line, in a an anonymous forum. Your judging factors are widdled down to two; the way it is presented and the content. Unlike when we talk, terrible grammar, and misspellings don't fade away into the air, they stay put.

Therefore, I will stick by what I said, if you want people to take you seriously when writing your view, you need to present it in the correct light.

Also, don't harass the jerks, just ignore them and move on....you'll live a longer/happier life.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with what you have said, but I find it sad that Americans have become so shallow. For example we will give a guy in a suite more credibility than a guy in blue jeans. Why? My doctor wears blue jeans around town all the time. I think one year I had to spend about 30% of my time on a couple of publications, but I don't spell that well myself. Thank God for spell check.

Yes, your right, but we worship the Hollywood type more than scientists, the football player more than a teacher, the pop star more than the policeman, the gay activist more than the soldier that dies for our freedom. What a sad state of affairs. :eyeroll:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Really gooseguy10? If you really want me to "earn" (for gooseguy10) point out where I went wrong not just say you are wrong look it up. That is standard "teacher" mentality. I can tell you are not a teacher because if you were you would know they do not use red anymore.

With that being said when I put in misspellings and do not capitalize words that need it like obama onporpoise.

Gooseguy10 since you can not read past my blatant mistakes I will redo the sentence above below so you can follow.

With that being said when I put in misspellings and do not capitalize words that need it like "obama" (for gooseguy10) "onporpoise" (for gooseguy10).

I did misspell english I meant to put "engrish". With the new rules inplace it will be "engrish" (for gooseguy10).

Your number 4.
If you read all of my posts you will find out very quickly that I think all human life is equally valuable and you will find out it is only worth $250,000.00USD. Well it is set at what ever the SGLI is currently. When I was in one human life was only worth $200,000.00USD. So am I better or worth less than him? What I am is a US citizen he is not.

gooseguy10 I had no idea you were a "librah" (for gooseguy10). Please explain what the 14th amendment has to do with anything? It clearly speaks of citizens (natural born and naturalized) he is neither. So please explain what you were referring to.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People, I have a good example of how poor a measure of a man his writing or speaking can be. Remember one of our liberals on here nearly had an orgasm over Obama. He said he would be the best president ever because he was eloquent. He was going to beat McCain and that stupid Palin. We teased the guy about Obama the Messiah. 
So we found out the eloquence was simply reading a teleprompter. We found out he has had a terrible foreign aid policy, essentially an apology tour. We found out he knows nothing about economics. We found out the man is a fool, or a traitor to the constitution and the nation. I suspect both.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just got back into town from a week long family vacation.

1. Don't know why I am responding....I have a rule that when debating with fools, don't interrupt.

2. Spot on assessment about my profession......glad you told me how teachers correct papers now a days. When I get back to my high school classroom in 2.5 weeks, I will cancel my order of red pens (crayons) I use for correcting. Thanks for notifying me of the change, I have been doing it wrong for 11 years now.

3. You referred to the 26th amendment (18 year old voting) in your post, I referred you to the 14th amendment (African American citizenship....but also known as the Equal Protection Clause). Apply critical thinking and you will figure it out what I was getting at.

4. When comparing you and your english teacher, I was not talking about money.

Carry on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 that explains a lot. I have relatives who farm and teach. Actually my mother was a teacher, as was my mother-in-law, sister-in-law, brother, another sister-in law etc etc. They have told me the North Dakota Teachers Association has become so liberal they will not participate. They allow anti hunting propaganda at their convention, but have a bird if anyone has a pro hunting point of view. They want everyone to march in lockstep without any of their own individual thoughts.

:rollin: Us conservatives knock each others ideas once in a while, but it takes a liberal to hold himself up for admiration. I remember one fellow years ago actually calling me to tell me he was a genius, makes six figures, and I should listen to him. No kidding it happened. :rollin: To top it off he was younger than my youngest son and not out of high school that long.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

It is amazing how you continue to drone on about how liberal I am simply b.c I do not agree with many of your views / approaches to solutions regarding politics. It seems that it is all or nothing with you, meaning if someone does not agree 100% with your agenda, they must be a totally liberal. Is there any middle ground in your political spectrum?

So as a teacher, I am the stereotyped by you as a liberal.......what does that make the ex-federal employee, who lives out on the prairie, who clings to his guns and hates everything Obama?


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

Speaking of PC, I used the phrase "a ****'s age" at work last week. I thought one of the ladies was gonna have coronary. Seriously???? I certainly expected someone older than me would have heard that phrase before and known the meaning.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Gooseguy10 said:


> what does that make the ex-federal employee, who lives out on the prairie, who clings to his guns and hates everything Obama?


Are you referring to me? I can not think of a single thing good that "obama" (for gooseguy10) has done when in office except for the days he is not "workin" (for gooseguy10).

Please explain slowly the point you wanted to originally make.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So as a teacher, I am the stereotyped by you as a liberal


So to play your game can I call attention to you not being an English teacher?  
I didn't decide you were liberal because your a teacher, but as a teacher with most belonging to ultra liberal unions it explains where you may have picked up some of your ideas. I decided you were liberal because you were looking down your nose at someone who you thought didn't spell good enough etc. It's hard to know if a liberal is knocking the other guy or attempting to draw attention to his own brilliance. 



> what does that make the ex-federal employee, who lives out on the prairie, who clings to his guns and hates everything Obama?


 I also voted for Reagan. It makes me an American more concerned with his country than his career. Like teachers most federal employees are liberal. Most hope for more funding, while I hoped for continued capitalism and freedom. Your right, I do cling to my guns, but you forgot religion which I also cling to. I can't answer the prairie part since that kind of doesn't make sense to me.


----------

